# Ayuda Urgente 555!



## diegoadrada (Mar 10, 2007)

hola, lo que pasa es q este es el circuito que tengo montado(adjunto imagen) y no encuentro forma de reemplazar en la realidad el clock y el logictoogle, he intentado con los tutoriales del 555 que hay aqui en el foro pero nada, agradeceria mucho que me puedan colaborar puesto que solo me falta esa parte y me queda solo esta semana para entregar dicho proyecto.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 11, 2007)

El diagrama te lo dice 





La salida es la pata 3 (tres) Te recomiendo una frecuencia de 2Hz. 

El logic toggle lo puedes hacer con un pushbutton NormalmenteAbierto asi (manualmente)


postea tu resultado


----------



## diegoadrada (Mar 11, 2007)

Una pregunta, la pata 3 osea el OUT, va conectada al Master Reset (MR) ? del 74LS390? o a la salida 15 osea a la CKA que es la que en el diagrama va al clock?Agradezco mucho su ayuda.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 11, 2007)

la pata 3 del 555 va a CKA de U1B


----------



## diegoadrada (Mar 11, 2007)

hola, eso es lo que estoy haciendo, el problema es que no funciona, el logictoogle ya lo pude hacer funcionar pero no el pulsador, aqui dejo la imagen para ver si me podes ayudar a ver en q estoy fallando, gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 11, 2007)

Tienes razon, esta incompleto el diagrama de este sitio =\

aqui tienes el programa para el astable (freeware)
http://www.soloelectronica.net/PROGRAMAS/SS55511.exe


----------



## diegoadrada (Mar 12, 2007)

viejo mabauti muchas gracias por la ayuda y por el programa ahora si funciono, ahora voy a implementarlo en la protoboard a ver como me va, nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------

